# skeleton w/pistols



## kyxd (Jun 13, 2010)

OK, I've been trying to find a pic of a skeleton holding two pistols across his chest, anybody know where I can find one.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Google was marginally helpful:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

blade-tech holster mascot is close............take a look right here

or










I like it
RCG


----------



## kyxd (Jun 13, 2010)

cool pics guys


----------

